# Back to the real experience



## sillarsa (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi all

Thought I'd join up as over the past few days I've been doing a bit of research to see if it's worth my time going back to seperate espresso machine and grinder. Currently using an ESAM4200 bean to cup which I'm actually quite happy with.

Its far from perfect but it does a decent job.

I previously had a Classic Gaggia and a cheap Dualit grinder. I enjoyed the experience, but it came with a severe limitation. My wife refused to use it!

She loves coffee like myself but would rather a machine made it, which is fair enough, we're all entitled to our own choices. So I went the half way house and sold the Gaggia and grinder, and bought the ESAM4200.

Have to say if it was a great decision and we've enjoyed fresh beans with the machine for the past 3 years.

However I want to "make" espresso again and have that little project which gives a bit more enjoyment.

I'll keep the bean to cup but I'm looking at buying a machine and grinder which I'll keep in another part of the kitchen for myself.

I have no budget restrictions but I do hold a very high preference to value. If something is significantly cheaper I won't pay the extra for something which only gives a very small benefit.

So, this is more for the enjoyment and project of learning a skill. What would you experienced espresso lovers, suggest I grativate my choices and learning tools towards?


----------

